# Lake Houston - Ponderosa Marina



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Planning on doing some crappie fishing Saturday and want to put in at Ponderosa Marina but not sure if my boat will fit under that bridge. Does anyone know what the clearance is? I need about 7ft. (I've got a burn bar on my boat - usually saltwater fish).


----------



## scbljr60 (Dec 6, 2005)

I can stand up in a flat bottom and touch the bridge my Wellcraft with a T-top won't fit plenty of fishing area the other direction or put in at BJ's.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

If you need 7 feet I would not try it. I would say there is 7feet from the water line not the floor of your boat.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

7' use BJ's then circle back if you want the south side of the bridge. otherwise use Ponderosa and go toward 2100 and north.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

I did measure from the waterline of my boat to the top of the burn bar -- 7 ft. However, I'm not going to try it. Is BJ's better to launch at than Lake Housotn Marina?


----------



## skooter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Deussen Park*

If you are coming from Friendswood, why not put in at Deussen Park? They have a pretty good ramp. Only about a 10 minute run.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

BJ's ramp isn't anything to brag about. But, it works. Just hug the south shore of that little bay that the marina is in, it's shallow if you head straight out from the ramp.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

i'd say there is not 7ft clearace i have a shallow boat and can't leave any of my rods in my rod holders. there's maybe 6ft clearace but i would not try it, it would be just my luck that when i would be going under the bridge one of the yaahoo's would come by half throttle & wake me with one of their 2ft wakes & bust the burn bar off the console. as has been said there is good fishing north of ponderosa also.


----------

